# operation analysis chart



## Mrs.IE (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

انا عضوة جديدة بينكم بتمنى تقبلوني وافيدكم واستفيد منكم :20:

وبصراحة محتاجة المساعدة :11: أنا طالبة هندسة صناعية ، وعندي مشروع لمادة قياس وتحليل العمل 
Motion & Time Study ومحتاجة لـ chart تسمى operation analysis chart حتى اكمل فيها المشروع ,,, :18:

حاولت اطلعها من النت ما قدرت ,,, ياترى في طريقة ارسمها بالوورد او الاكس ال :87:

كمان حاولت ارسمها ببرنامج اسمو design tool بس ما عرفت :18:


بتمنى تساعدوني والكم مني كل الشكر :84:


----------



## Mrs.IE (2 يناير 2010)

ولووووو !!! شو ما حدا بدو يرد


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يناير 2010)

قد تجدين في هذا الموقع ما هو مطلوب.
http://sites.google.com/site/improveprocess/
بالتوفيق


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يناير 2010)

كما يمكن ان تطلعي على هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58047.html


----------



## محمد فوزى (5 يناير 2010)

http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CCEQ6AEwBQ
يمكن الاطلاع على الرابط التالى 
وعموما هذا الموضوع يتعلق ب
1- تصميم خطوط الانتاج 
2- تعديل خطوط الانتاج بدراسة العمليات والتخلص من العمليات الغير لازمة او تعتبر فاقد فى الوقت مثل ضبط الماكينة او ضبط الشغلة setting time waste , adjustement time waste


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى برامج يمكن ان تساعدك فى عملك ان شاء الله ولكن مساحتها كبيرة لذلك اقترح عليكى اخذ الاسماء وان تبحثى عنهم على الانترنت 
1-smartdraw
2-visio


----------



## aitsaid_10 (11 فبراير 2010)

salam o alaykom
i really want to give you some advice about ur researche. you can use some statistical software that helps you to make your chart for ther research operations. u can use MODALISA or ETHONS or SPSS. but if you have just some easy chart you can use Excel i think it's useful too.
i am ismail from morocco and sorry for my english


----------



## aitsaid_10 (11 فبراير 2010)

if you want make some processe charts and diagramme you can also use or Smart Drow or MS VISIO


----------

